# Erfahrungen Quicksilver 500 Pilothouse



## Möwe01 (2. August 2010)

Hi zusammen!
Ich möchte mein Boot wechseln und kann relativ günstig eine Quicksilver 500 Pilothouse mit nem 40er Merc.4-Takt kriegen.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Typ.Soll auf der Ostsee laufen. Ist der 40er ausreichend für diese Größe?
Wie sind die Eigenschaften? Kann jemand helfen???


----------



## Möwe01 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Quicksilver 500 Pilothouse*

@Skipper: Zunächst schönen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort.#6Das Boot hat wohl die geraden Scheiben und ich meine es hätte auch einen anderen Kiel als die heutigen Quicks.
Habe für Freitag eine Probefahr anberaumt.Mal sehen wie sie denn läuft.Die größten Bedenken habe ich auch bei der Motorisierung.Ins Gleiten sollte sie schon kommen.|kopfkrat

ps:Kumpel und ich sind jedes Jahr im April für 4 Tage in Maasholm und je nach Wetterlage splitten wir den Tag in Dorschangel vor schleimünde und Schlei auf Hering.
Nur gute Erfahrungen gesammelt, wir klappern die ähnlich Gebiete ab die Du in anderen Foren beschrieben hast.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am Sperrgebiet.|wavey:
Klaus vom MLK


----------



## MFT Sutje (4. August 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Quicksilver 500 Pilothouse*

Die Quicksilver´s sind schon nette Boote,man bekommt schon ein Boot für das Geld,aber es gibt bessere,die kosten aber auch wieder mehr.

Sry,konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.

p.s.:zum Motor,
hier in HH ist bald wieder die Hanseboot,dort haben viele Motorenhersteller
einen Stand.
Ich bin regelmäßig dort und kann dir nur den Tip geben,fahre am letzten WE hin.
Denn viele Händler geben dann erst richtig Rabatt,denn die wollen nicht alles wieder abbauen und in die LKW´s verladen.
So sieht das auch mit den Booten aus.

Ich hätte letztes Jahr eine Jeanneau Merry Fisher 645 mit 115PS Yamaha Aussenborder und Heinemann Trailer+das ganze Zubehör für
31,500€ bekommen .
Das war ein Super Angebot.
Also,vielleicht sieht man sich.


----------



## Käptn Ahab (4. August 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Quicksilver 500 Pilothouse*

Hallo

Kurz zur QS 500,rein von der Bootsgröße reichen 40 PS wohl aus,allerdings hat die 500 das Problem,daß das Pilothouse sehr weit vorn angeordnet ist.Dort hat der Bug wenig Auftrieb,was der Spielzeugtank im Heck und er 40er Motor nicht Ausgleichen können,gerade wenn 2 Leute in der Kajüte stehen kommt der Prop.bald aus dem Wasser.Die meisten 500er Fahrer haben deshalb auf größere Motoren gewechselt weniger wegen der Leistung eher wegen des Bootstrimms.Außerdem neigt die 500 bei langen Abfahrten in Wellentäler zu unangekündigten dafür aber radikalen Kurswechseln,deshalb für den Offshore Bereich nur bedingt tauglich!!!
Aber die Ansprüche sind verschieden!!!

Der Skipper


----------



## volkerm (4. August 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Quicksilver 500 Pilothouse*

Hallo,

wir hatten eine 640, und ich kann mich da Käptn Ahabs Ansichten nur anschließen, was das Fahrverhalten bei Welle angeht.
Gerade auch deswegen haben wir sie verkauft.
Fahr das gute Stück bei Wind Probe, vielleicht kommst Du damit klar. Ich fühlte mich nicht bei Welle nicht wohl.
Der 40 er dürft nach meinem Dafürhalten zu schwach sein, der muß zu oft im Vollastbereich gefahren werden, das merkst Du irgend wann bei Spritverbrauch und Lebensdauer.
Ich will Dir nix madig machen, aber so ein Forum lebt auch auch von kritischen Beiträgen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (4. August 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Quicksilver 500 Pilothouse*

Hallo Tom,

ist ja auch ein Meinungsaustausch. Wer mit seinem Zeug zufrieden ist, hat auch keinen Grund zum Wechsel.
Wie Du an meinem Thread sehen kannst, starte ich jetzt einen Versuch mit englischem Werftbau.
Ob das hier auf der Ostsee und den Bodden auch funktioniert- ich weiß es noch nicht.
Vielleicht verfluche ich das Ding auch irgend wann.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (4. August 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Quicksilver 500 Pilothouse*

Hallo Tom,

gehört zwar hier kaum rein, aber danke für das Interesse.
Shetland Alaska 600, nach meinem marginalen Wissen hat seahog boats die Formen gekauft und baut auf der Basis heute noch eine Seahog Alaska 630.
Ich war ausgiebig auf englischen Foren unterwegs, und bekam nie negative Antworten.
Das Boot ist für meine Begriffe kein kleines Angelboot, sondern ein kleiner Kutter.
Wird wohl in UK auch gern gewerblich genutzt und teuer gehandelt.
Die Fotos können etwas täuschen, da ich sehr früh mein Wachstum eingestellt habe, trotzdem erscheint es als Angelboot riesig.
Nachteil, wie immer: Schwer, großer Motor, viel Sprit.
Grundgedanke war, 2 Windstärken mehr abzudecken, habe derzeit eine Linder 400, die alsbald zum Verkauf steht.
Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (4. August 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Quicksilver 500 Pilothouse*

Tom,

ich vergaß,
schau in den anderen Thread, da sind ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Möwe01 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Quicksilver 500 Pilothouse*

Moins zusammen,
jetzt legt Ihr euch ja derbe ins Zeug. Aber schönen Dank erstmal für die Meinungen
Ich werde Freitag testen und dann mal weitersehen.
Klaus vom MKL


----------



## volkerm (4. August 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Quicksilver 500 Pilothouse*

@ tom und Möve,

noch mal zwei Erfahrungen:
Frontscheiben aus Kunststoff und Scheibenwischer sind ein schlechter Witz.
Billigste Klemmverbinder ebenso (Elektrik).
Ich möchte hier keine Emotionen schüren, aber wir treiben uns im Salzwasser rum, und Wind und Wellen gibt es genug.
Bin auch mal mit der 640 liegen geblieben; Grund: Der Pumpball war mit einer Billigst- Schelle am Schlauch verbunden, und der EFI hat Luft gezogen.
Das kann doch Alles nicht sein, im schlimmsten Fall hängt unser Leben von der Technik ab!
Meine Einstellung, nur mal für einen Punkt:
Elektrik: Nur gelötet, Schrumpfschlauch, gut.
War nur ein Beispiel, wie es gehen kann.
Darum bau ich mir den Kahn jetzt selbst auf.

Grüße

Volker


----------

